
U.S. Tech Stocks Are Now Worth Over $9T, Eclipsing Entire European Stock Market - dsr12
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sergeiklebnikov/2020/08/28/us-tech-stocks-are-now-worth-more-than-9-trillion-eclipsing-the-entire-european-stock-market
======
return1
Since the us finance authorities are willing to prop up the stock market
forever, it would be foolish not to join the ride. Lets see how far they can
push it

~~~
ianai
Just be out of it by cob on Election Day.

~~~
sushshshsh
According to the top result of Google (super reliable barometer of course),
some trades might not be executed on election day for some mysterious reason
despite the market being open.

I would suggest the day before for those who don't want to eek out every penny
:)

